# Migrating as a Medical Laboratory Scientist



## mccontre (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi guys! I am currently in the process of migrating in Australia as a Medical Laboratory Scientist. I have read the assessment guidelines for AIMS and I have several questions. I am hoping that there are people here who have already undergone the process of assessment and the exam.

1.) It says there that the applicant should have at least 2 years work experience. I am still currently employed and I haven't reached the 2-year requirement yet. Does my 6-month internship during college count as work experience?

2.) In regards to the full Science Degree, what are considered full units? I am from a different country so I really do not know how a certain subject can be considered a full unit in Australia.

3.) What if General Pathology and Human Molecular Biology are not included in my Science Degree? Am I required to take the following subjects?

Hoping for a reply. Thank you guys in advance!


----------

